# A question about equipment trailers.



## RMcBride (Dec 21, 2009)

Greetings,

We just recently purchased a JCB 210S small backhoe (aprox 11,000# and 6'5" wide) and we are seeking a trailer for it. I was wondering if anyone had any strong feelings about any brand in particular. It seems like prices can vary greatly.

We have a f450 diesel dump truck to tow it with - so we're looking at a 14k GVW trailer - standard hitch.


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 7, 2008)

I can only tell you from expreience on two brands, but Ive got some opinions on a few others, so Ill throw them out there

Cam Superline - Top Notch. I own a 10K pounder and tow it very often, everything about it is solid, great quality. I could take it down to the dealer, and theres not a single brand new trailer on the lot that I would even think about trading it for.

Big Tex - Much much cheaper quality than the Cam. Ive got a big tex that Ive had about 5 years or so now. Every time I take it out, I need to replace something. Ive replaced every light on it 5+ times, its been rewired completely twice, its on the second jack, the fender has a small rust hole, and I DONT beat it, it just wont take regular use.

PJ - I have never personally owned one, but when I was shopping for my Cam, I looked at a PJ, and it was of similar quality, looked to be well made and rugged.

Pequea and Downeaster - I looked at these as well when looking for the Cam, These looked to be of better quality than the big tex, but not quite as good as the the PJ or Cam.

Im assuming you will want a deckover because of the width of the backhoe. As far as I know, all of these companies make a deckover, not positive if they are all 14K.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Check out:

http://www.appalachiantrailers.com/

I've had one of their dump trailers (it was about 2/3 the price of the competition) for 5-6 years and have been extremely pleased. I picked it up at the factory.


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

Are you sure 14k is going to be enough? I would imagine that a trailer with that high of a GVW, would weigh more than 3000 lbs. I would probably goto a 10 ton with a pintle.

Edit: looks like they have a 15k with a 12.5k capacity.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I am partial to Eager Beaver Trailers.

But you might also check out Cleveland Trailers, I have one of theirs and it has done well, 14K trailer but I would not put a backhoe on it regularly. But with 450 you would do better than I do w/ a 350.

Biggest issue with most trailers is the electrical systems, many just run wires and crimp on those cheap connectors. Eager Beaver has a sealed harness that is in a word....reliable.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

we're not very impressed with our "delta"


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 7, 2008)

seeyou said:


> Check out:
> 
> http://www.appalachiantrailers.com/
> 
> I've had one of their dump trailers (it was about 2/3 the price of the competition) for 5-6 years and have been extremely pleased. I picked it up at the factory.


Ive used an Appalachian Trailer as well. It was of decent quality, Id say probably comparable with the Pequea or DownEaster, nothing special, but it will get the job done.

And I agree with the others, saying you should look into a heavier duty trailer, you are going to be right at, or even over the capacity at all times, and it obviously will wear on it faster. If you can afford it, it would pay off in the end to go heavier.

A 15K at the least, but a 9 or 10 ton would really serve you well, if you can pull it with your truck.

Im not saying a 14K wont do what you need, but it will be at or close to its max capacity nearly all the time


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

HitchC&L said:


> Ive used an Appalachian Trailer as well. It was of decent quality, Id say probably comparable with the Pequea or DownEaster, nothing special, but it will get the job done.
> 
> And I agree with the others, saying you should look into a heavier duty trailer, you are going to be right at, or even over the capacity at all times, and it obviously will wear on it faster. If you can afford it, it would pay off in the end to go heavier.
> 
> ...


 
We have a Appalachian as well. Becareful because they make a contractor grade and a normal. Contractor grade needless to say much better built. Also they fab everything at their shop so it is easy to get service, etc. They will custom things too. I love my App. 14k deckover dumper with longer loading ramps. Removeable walls. I LOVE IT!!.


----------



## stormwaterguy (Jan 14, 2010)

Corn Pro is as good as they come.


----------



## waldrop (Jan 3, 2010)

*get on I-75 and drive south*

hopper trailers montcello ga .they build a good trailer . buy from factory


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 7, 2008)

XanadooLTD said:


> We have a Appalachian as well. Becareful because they make a contractor grade and a normal. Contractor grade needless to say much better built. Also they fab everything at their shop so it is easy to get service, etc. They will custom things too. I love my App. 14k deckover dumper with longer loading ramps. Removeable walls. I LOVE IT!!.


OK, I didnt know they made two different grades. I can only assume this one was a regular grade. Im not saying it was bad quality or anything, I used it quite a bit, and it did everything I needed it to do, it was just not top of the line quality. Also I believe it was a 7K, so it also wasnt built to do too much work at all.

I would throw a vote in for an appalachian trailer if it fits the budget, I dont really have anything bad to say about the one I used, never caused me a problem.


----------



## Big Chris (Dec 3, 2006)

Eager Beaver gets my vote. I've got a 10HDB and it works great. 

Another thought, the bigger brakes of a 9-10 ton trailer will get the load stopped better than a 14k trailer that is maxed out.


----------



## wheeler (Feb 8, 2009)

RMcBride said:


> Greetings,
> 
> We just recently purchased a JCB 210S small backhoe (aprox 11,000# and 6'5" wide) and we are seeking a trailer for it. I was wondering if anyone had any strong feelings about any brand in particular. It seems like prices can vary greatly.
> 
> We have a f450 diesel dump truck to tow it with - so we're looking at a 14k GVW trailer - standard hitch.


we buy kiefer. responsive to warranty issues. similar machine, we transport w/gooseneck 1000e series. wider turns but more comfortable tow compared w/pintle. what's really made the difference is the banks kit on our f350 turbo diesel. night and day.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Eager Beaver, Trail King, TrailMax.

Have owned all 3 in various forms, and still own a Eager Beaver B9DOW 9 ton backhoe trailer and a TrailMax TRD50T 25 ton tri-axle tilt.

And prices do vary widely you have the cheap trailers and top of the line trailers. The 3 brands I mentioned are well known top of the line trailers with a great reputation, and great resale value. They use better quality materials, etc.

Compare a Eager Beaver 20,000 lb capacity to the Appalachian 20,000 lb capacity. The Eager Beaver has high tensile 50,000 lb cold formed 12" I-beam frame, meaning it is one piece from drawbar to end. And they use I-beams for all crossmembers, etc. The Appalachian frame is a standard 10" channel welded together assembly with channel for crossmembers. TrailMax same high quality, but they use high tensile rectangular tube for frame and crossmembers. Trail King uses high tensile I-beams for frame and crossmembers.

So look at how the trailers are built. Do they use high tensile I-beams or rectangular tube, or do they use standard C-channel.


----------



## charlie828 (Feb 22, 2009)

I've had several Econoline trailers with deckover and one Hooper with dropdeck. Been very happy with both manufacturers. Econoline is in Double Springs, Al, but they have dealers all over. I recommend you get size bigger than you think you need. Tires, deck, the whole thing will last nearly forever with routine maintenance. Good luck.


----------



## farmboy555 (Aug 13, 2006)

Corn Pro all the way. I have a number of a fellow that will get you the best deal possible on a new one, You can have him order it the way you want it and bypass the dealership. let me know if you want it. dennis


----------



## RMcBride (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the ideas! Looked around quite a bit and stumbled upon a 1995 CornPro 20,000lb trailer with new electric brakes and wheel bearings for $3500.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got a 14k Kaufman trailer. By no means the best built, but for the price I think it was a pretty good deal. You can get a 18k trailer from them with 17.5" wheels. But if you're going to go that far might as well get a 20k GVWR


----------

